# vale



## libre_pensador

¿Cómo se dice 'vale' en italiano? 

Por ejemplo:
-Nos vemos mañana
- Vale. (Está bien.) 

He oído 'occhei' ¡pero me suena bien americano! ¿Qué opinan?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rocamadour

libre_pensador said:


> ¿Cómo se dice 'vale' en italiano?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> -Nos vemos mañana
> - Vale. (Está bien.)
> 
> He oído 'occhei' ¡pero me suena bien americano! ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
En este ejemplo yo traduciría "Va bene" o "D'accordo". (O también "Okey!", más informal).


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Anche _certo_ va bene.


----------



## yaya.mx

Me parece que "certo" sería algo más como "claro", no?


----------



## claudine2006

yaya.mx said:


> Me parece que "certo" sería algo más como "claro", no?


Más bien como "por supuesto".


----------



## irene.acler

Se podría también traducir "vale" por "perfetto".

- Ci vediamo domani.
- Perfetto!


----------



## libre_pensador

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Georgina Rafaela Jefziva

En Espanol se usa mucho la palabra '_vale'_, me pregunta si en Italiano tambien se usa decir 'vale'; como 'grazie _vale_'. O es esto nada mas una mezcla de Italiano y Espanol?


----------



## gatogab

Georgina Rafaela Jefziva said:


> En Espanol se usa mucho la palabra '_vale'_, me pregunta si en Italiano tambien se usa decir 'vale'; como 'grazie _vale_'. O es esto nada mas una mezcla de Italiano y Espanol?


 
In Italia si usa _'grazie, prego_'.
Trovo l'uso del _'prego',_ nella lingua italiana, molto simile all'uso del _'vale' _spagnolo. Mi riferisco all'intercalare della parola.


----------



## chichicol

Vale se intente per "OK" ( e una conferma di quello detto prima)per esempio: 

Nos vemos mas tarde, _vale_!

In italiano non si potrebbe usare "vale" la parola avrebbe un altro significato.

ti consiglio di non usarlo.
ciao spero di essere stata del tuo aiuto.
ciao


----------



## pattyfashiion

"Vale" è latino si usa per dare una conferma...nel contest che dici tu lo tradurrei con "prego".


----------



## Neuromante

Jamás traduciría "Vale" como "Prego", opino como Chichicol

Prego, como intercalación, significa "por favor" nada que ver con "Vale"

Jamás traduciría "Vale" como "Prego", opino como Chichicol

Prego, como intercalación, significa "por favor" nada que ver con "Vale"


----------



## gatogab

Dialogo:
A: Quisiera sentarme.
B: Vale.

A: Vorrei sedermi.
B: Prego.


----------



## Neuromante

"Vale" no es lo mismo que "Por favor" equivale a "De acuerdo"
Así que esas frases del ejemplo no son equivalentes. Que tengan el mismo número de palabras y casi todas sean equivalentes es otro discurso.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> Ojalá me explique mejor:
> A: Vorrei sedermi.
> B: Prego = si, como no; desde luego, ¿por qué no?, lo haga, está bien, no hay problema, claro que si, por supuesto, de acuerdo y otras formas de cortesía, gentileza y bienestar por parte de A.
> Es claro que todas esas respuestas de parte de A se pueden traducir cada una por cuenta propia, pero se prefiere usar el _prego_..
> Es cosa de conocer el modo de espresarse de los italianos.
> Prego.


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto: Ninguna de esas formas que has puesto *en español* corresponde a "vale". Si ellas no corresponden a "vale" su traducción tampoco corresponderá, es así de fácil.


Es que "vale" no es una forma de cortesía, se usa para expresar que algo se acepta o para darse por enterado.


"Mañana llegaré diez minutos tarde"     "Vale"
"Ten cuidado con el tercer escalón que está roto"    "Vale"


Si A pregunta "¿Me puedo sentar" no puedes contestarle "Vale" por que te responderá ¿Vale, ¿qué?"



Conozco el uso de "prego" y no es el mismo que el de "vale", que también conozco.
"Ten cuidado con el tercer escalón que está suelto"     "Vale"


----------



## gatogab

Gracias Neuro por tus aclaraciones


----------

